# More Crappie Toyz



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hope you enjoy some eye candy!



NightProwler


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow nice jigs Did you even foil some of them.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Heck, if I was a crappie I'd bite'um!

I realized how small they were looking at the raised grain behind the first pics. Tough work on something that small.


----------

